

Ask HN: Reliable vps? - bobcattr

Looking for a cheap and realiable vps service.  Not looking for linode or a cloud provider as they are too expensive
======
halfpipe
Any of the following will be suitable:

<http://www.hostigation.com> <http://www.buyvm.com> <http://www.ramnode.com>
<http://www.prometeus.net> <http://www.edis.at> <http://www.severdragon.com>
<http://www.ipxcore.com> <http://www.bluevm.com>

All of the above offer VPS's for really low prices.. Most of those have
packages for under $3 per month.

Check out LowEndBox (<http://www.lowendbox.com>) and LowEndTalk
(<http://www.lowendtalk.com>) for more cheap VPS services as most of the main
cheap VPS providers can be found on there :).

~~~
bobcattr
I have tried a few from low end box before. They aren't very reliable.

~~~
halfpipe
Who have you tried? I've been with many providers who advertise at Low End Box
and most have been fine.

Edis, BuyVM, Hostigation, Prometeus and RamNode are some of the most respected
and reliable providers there.

------
jtanderson
I personally use NameCheap (<http://www.namecheap.com/>) and can say that they
have a reasonably good interface and great support for a low-mid range price
from what I've seen shopping around. However, there have been more sites like
DigitalOcean (<https://www.digitalocean.com/>) that offer cloud services
which, in the lower tiers, are a great value for smaller projects. If you're
looking for something that scales and with more support behind it, I'd
probably stick with the more expensive ones just to minimize the potential
stress and hassle.

Just some thoughts to be taken as you please :)

------
briangonzalez
My vote goes to:

1\. IntoVPS

2\. Linode

I put Linode because they donated a year of 512MB to run FontPrep on, so kudos
to them. (<http://fontprep.com>)

